# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Spider bite

## rebelrachel13

Today I was out back doing yard work almost all day. I was working mainly on the deck, which is very old and there is rotted wood everywhere since we just recently tore down the old wooden awning. etc. This morning (probably around 10:00am), I noticed a couple tiny red dots and a small stream of blood on my left leg near my knee. I didn't think much of it, it stung a little at the time but I didn't bother to clean it up because I was so busy working and it didn't seem like anything. 

I forgot about it, but a couple hours later I was taking a break and noticed a dime-sized, darkened circle near where the holes had been. The holes were barely visible by then, but there was a bit of swelling and numbness within a 1/2 inch radius of the original tiny punctures. 

Now, it's 8pm* (about 10 hours later), and all the previous symptoms have gradually spread (aside from the rash, which remains the same size visibly.) There is however a new, smaller dot on the inner edge of the rash. Bruising has come and gone randomly over the area, right now there doesn't seem to be as much blue/purple bruising. The stiffness is present in the surrounding area within a 1-1.5 inch radius. 
_*was 8pm at the time I typed that*_

I've also been feeling tingly in my whole lower left leg, not sure if that is a placebo/paranoia thing or if my leg is actually numb. My left foot seems incredibly stiff compared to my right one, but again, I've been working all day so it could be sore or I could be imagining it. Still no notable pain anywhere, aside from the aforementioned 'spidey senses' in my leg. 

Here's two current pictures, although there's not much to see so I don't know if it'll mean anything to anyone. The bruising has gone down significantly. The main thing that can be seen in these pics is the stiff swelling all around it. You can also sort of see the inner-edge spot I described. This little bugger is alternating appearances every few minutes, so it's very hard for me to portray what exactly is going on.




Of course, it's possible this wasn't a spider at all, since bites are incredibly hard to identify if they're mild/early and you didn't actually see it happen. Considering I saw the holes, the rash, swelling, numbness, and bruising, I'm going to go ahead and assume spider bite, or at least nasty bite of some sort.  :Razz:  

Here in Alabama we only have widows and recluses, so that narrows it down quite a bit. This doesn't hurt at all, so I've almost completely ruled out a black widow as the culprit since a painless bite from them is practically unheard of. 

I'll update you guys in the morning. Hopefully it will continue to be mild or maybe disappear entirely by the morning.  :Please:  

Let me know if you have any advice/observations/input. Feel free to tell me I'm crazy!  :Embarassed:  Sorry for the long post.

----------


## angllady2

I'm going to say spider bite as well.  But you are mistaken in thinking only black widows and recluses give nasty bites.  They are the two most common, but all spiders carry venom to a degree, and you can have an allergic reaction to any bite.

You should see the awful allergic reaction to chiggers my husband has, it looks like boils.

I would seriously consider seeing a doctor about that, the symptoms you describe sound to me like a possible allergic reaction and that can prove serious.

Gale

----------

_rebelrachel13_ (05-26-2012),_shelliebear_ (06-16-2012)

----------


## rlditmars

With a double punture wound at the site, it is almost undoubtedly a spider bite. 

Given the task you described you were doing that would be right in line with encountering a brown recluse. Not to scare you but just to inform, the problem with a recluse bite, is that it is relatively painless, sometimes going unoticed until things happen. 

The affected area is all underneath the surface. Typically what happens is that the tissue underneath becomes necrotic and disolves. After a while what just looks like a bruised area collapses as the tissue has liquified. At that point the tissue is lost and can result in a permanant dent or sink in the skin even after fully healing. 

Does the area feel warm to the touch? 

I would suggest you get a doctor to look at it when possible. I realize that tomorrow being Sunday and this a holiday weekend, that your local doc may not be around. But alot of Walgreens and CVSs are starting to have urgent care available.

----------

Kiyayiya (05-28-2012),_rebelrachel13_ (05-26-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

Thank you both for replying, it's good to hear that I'm not crazy and that I should indeed be treating this as a serious bite. It really is easy to shrug it off and say "meh, just a bug bite, it'll heal," and the next thing you know your limbs/digits are succumbing to necrosis.




> Does the area feel warm to the touch?


Yes, it's quite warm compared to the rest of my skin, and it seems to have a pulse every once in a while.  :Sad: 

Hopefully the local doc-in-the-box is available tomorrow. I will most definitely be paying a visit, and if not tomorrow, then certainly Monday.

----------


## heathers*bps

I was bitten by a recluse ( not sure, but its what I've come up with ) many years ago, and I have a hole where the tissue and skin had turned black and fallen out. Not a huge hole or anything, but its noticeable. I agree with seeing a doc, even if just for a reassurance that it'll be a okay.

----------


## rebelrachel13

Well that's, er, comforting.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  I kid, I kid. Thank you, I certainly plan on having the doctors look at it.

What is the usual treatment for a recluse bite? Don't you just have to let it cycle through with the help of antibiotic, or will they cut the skin out?  :Confused:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Well that's, er, comforting.   I kid, I kid. Thank you, I certainly plan on having the doctors look at it.
> 
> What is the usual treatment for a recluse bite? Don't you just have to let it cycle through with the help of antibiotic, or will they cut the skin out?


You can ice it to prevent swelling, ibuprofen/tylenol for any pain and Benadryl if it starts to become itchy.
The only additional thing the doctor might do is give you antibiotics to prevent infection and possibly a tetanus shot.  Unless it becomes a more severe bite.
.

----------

_rebelrachel13_ (05-27-2012)

----------


## Snakeman

I wanna say spider bite as well. brown recluse? not too sure. all the times ive heard of brown recluse bites, the area around the bite SWELLS UP and they the victim experiences pain and their venom is tissue destroyer so basically it's like seeing your own skin dissolve. as to whether that happens with every bite or only severe cases, im not too sure but im just going by what ive seen/read but yes you should definitely see a doctor.

----------


## Mike41793

My guess would be spider as well if there were 2 dots of blood. There are a ton of different types of spiders out there so theres obviously a chance that it could be a recluse but it may very well just be something else. It could be just a wolf spider or something and your body is just having a stronger reaction to the venom than normal. Everybody's bodies react differently and your body will handle it differently. For example, how bad of a reaction do you get when you get stung by a bee? I personally have a minimal reaction. The spot just looks like a small pimple. On the opposite end, othe people will get stung an have their throats close up and the sting spot turns into the size of a softball lol. 
I would go to the doctor if youre really that worried but i think youll probably be ok. The spot is obviously gunna be hotter than the rest of your body bc you said theres swelling. Swelling means the body is pumping more blood to that location to help combat the venom. So just because its hotter doesnt really narrow it down to a recluse bite. Also if you do go to the doctor idk why he would give you antibiotics? The chance of bacteria getting into a wound that small is kinda unlikely but im not a doctor so idk for sure.

----------


## mr.spooky

had a friend that got bit by what they (doctors) thought to be a brown recluse and she had to have surgery to have all of the necrosis removed.. it was wierd,, left a scar in the shape of a question mark (?).......... Id get to the doc.
 spooky

----------


## mackynz

Updates?

----------


## Mike41793

updates x2? are you still alive rachel lol?

----------


## rlditmars

Perhaps it was the strain of spider from arachnophobia because Rachel has not been heard from for a while.

Anyone have a picture of Rachel for the milk carton?

----------


## rebelrachel13

Sorry I never updated this in a timely manner. I'm fine!!!  :Very Happy: 

I went to the doc-in-the-box as planned, and they didn't actually give me anything. They just said it was good that I came in because it did appear to be a spider bite, but it doesn't look like it needs any medical treatment. Oookay.

I thought it was kind of weird that they didn't suggest anything besides watching it closely, but thankfully they were right. Nothing has happened or worsened except a lot more bruising that varied a lot in color, size, and severity. It hurt for a few days as well. Now it's just a black circle and it appears to be healing a lot.

----------


## Mike41793

Cool glad to hear youre not dead lol

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

A black circle?  :Confused:  I'd still keep an eye on it. If it still hurts you may want to pop in for a recheck. I may be remembering incorrectly, but I thought recluse bites took on the shape of a bullseye more or less and then started to turn black? If it were a recluse bite they would almost certainly cut out the effected area. 

But anyway, glad to hear it's feeling better. Just keep a close eye on it!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heathers*bps

> Now it's just a black circle and it appears to be healing a lot.


Pics, please?

----------


## rebelrachel13

Sorry -- black circle as in it looks like a typical bruise. Blue would be a better description. There's not much to photograph.

----------


## heathers*bps

> Sorry -- black circle as in it looks like a typical bruise. Blue would be a better description. There's not much to photograph.


Phew, had me nervous there for a minute, as that's what mine looked like while the tissue and skin was dying/dead. I'm glad to hear things are healing and your ok   :Good Job:

----------


## rlditmars

Rachel,
Glad to hear everything is OK. 

You say it looks like a bruise, but usually bruises start dark and then yellow as they progress. Have you pushed on the dark area to see if there is any give to the tissue beneath? 

If it feels really soft I would go have it looked at again.

----------

_rebelrachel13_ (06-07-2012)

----------


## kamekoG

Definitely, it's a serious bite. It may led to further complications, if neglected. Some people may think spider as one of the most innocuous things which can turn out to be almost catastrophic. In the like manner, Jane Hefferan, a graduate of Vanderbilt law school,  has gone through 20 surgeries and saddled with a $1 million tab for a spider bite. Thus, a single spider bite have costs this woman $1 million for treatment.

 :Taz:

----------


## BleedingOrange36

I suffered an unknown spider bite a few months back. I didn't notice it until the following morning. It started as a red bump with what looked like a ingrown hair in the middle. By lunch it formed a red line on my arm. By 2:00 pm the red line ran up my arm. By the time I got to the hospital the red streak continued up my arm, across my armpit and down my chest. 3 hrs of iv's, and it started to heal.



I still believe it was a recluse, I was catching roughly 2-3 a day outside and inside my apartment. But I've also caught a female baby widow on my porch... Who knows. I now have a dent on my forearm where the bite was.

----------

